

Why conferences need a code of conduct - telemachos
http://jacobian.org/writing/codes-of-conduct/

======
jsavimbi
> This is a charged issue, and I don’t have the energy to deal with comments.

I cannot take people like this seriously. They spend x hours of energy
thinking about a statement that they want to communicate and demand that said
statement be taken at face value and not called into question because they
"don’t have the energy to deal with comments."

Some people are jerks; it's the way they operate. Why do you think they have
gorillas working the door at strip clubs? The only way to create a safe
environment for people who otherwise may be verbally or physically assaulted
is to confront those whom offend head-on, right then and there and make them
understand that their actions are unacceptable. Sometimes that requires booing
a speaker, tapping someone on the shoulder or calling them out in
public/internet. Some times you'll be in the wrong, but if you have well-
founded convictions and a little bit of brass, more often than not you'll be
in the right. That's not a call to become your own policing agency, it's a
suggestion to not be a coward and look the other way or in this case, refuse
to stand up for the same principles that you claim to have and expect in
others by refusing to take comments.

